# Dive Cert for only $75.00



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure if this is anyone on here or even if it's still available. But this is a great deal if it's still available. Just something I saw while browsing craigslist this morning.

MBT Dive Certification Gift certificate for $75.00. This is more than 50% off.

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/680976733.html


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Had a friend email this guy last week. No response back


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Called the guy, bought it, and I am going to trade it in on a advanced course.. Thanks alot for the info....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet deal Joe!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If I had known I could switch it for another class, I would have bought it.:banghead I didn't research it though. Oh well. Glad that someone got to use it.


----------

